# Small bug - external links (FIXED - No Further Reports)



## benb (15 Jul 2010)

If you put a longish link into a post the site automatically shortens the text, putting an ellipsis into the text in place of what it has taken out. Like this: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...1.361867,-0.218053&spn=0.015113,0.033946&z=15
The actual URL address should be unchanged.

It looks like in some posts it's actually replacing the URL with the shortened text too, as you can see in this post: https://www.cyclechat.net/

(It looks like it happens if you preview the post before posting, or edit it afterwards - the shortened URL is kept in the edit window if that happens)


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2010)

Hmmm ... interesting ... I can't seem to replicate it.

I edited the Cateye post to put the proper link it, but having tried to break it using quick and full editors, with and without preview, I can't seem to break it.

I'll have a look in the developer forums to see if this is a reported bug though as it may only happen under certain circumstances.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## benb (15 Jul 2010)

I can recreate it like this.

In the full editor (i.e. add reply or quote someone) type or paste a long link

Click Preview Post.

The link shortens in the preview, as you would expect, *BUT *it also shortens in the editor, meaning when you post it, the link is broken.

The same behaviour occurs when you edit a post.


----------



## benb (15 Jul 2010)

It also breaks the links when quoting, which while less of a problem is still wrong behaviour.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2010)

Could you do me a favour and try it in the IPB skin to see if it does the same?

If it doesn't I'll contact the skin designer. If it does I'll contact the forums developer.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2010)

http://maps.google.c...6,0.067892&z=14


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2010)

benb said:


> http://maps.google.c...6,0.067892&z=14



http://maps.google.c...6,0.067892&z=14


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2010)

http://maps.google.c...6,0.067892&z=14


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2010)

Very odd. I changed skins, and the problem went away. Then I changed back, and the bug is gone!
It still shortens the link in the editor, but the actual URL is preserved.


----------

